# A Uniformed Police Officer Entered My Home Without Knocking--And You Won't Believe His Justification



## creature (Jan 18, 2015)

Holy Fuck!!!

not my home, but the title to the link just fit in the thread title...

Holy, Holy, Holy jesus dying on the cross with piss & vinegar at his lips...

holy fuck,,,

<edit by Tude>

@creature - hey I'm putting the verbage out here in the open, matt always did that as lots of times the links disappear - and I think this is rather interesting. 
____________
Recently, I was sitting at my computer, typing away, when I heard the door opening and closing in the next room. It was around lunchtime, so I figured it was my brother (he came home for lunch, once in awhile). I turned toward the doorway, and was stunned to see a uniformed Pennsylvania state trooper striding into the room.

He began peppering me with questions, asking if I lived there, for example, and for me to identify myself. Of course I did (because I did not really want to die or anything like that, the guy was packing a gun, you know?) I was brought up to fear the police; I was taught at an early age that the state police force was originally formed to break the unions, by any means necessary. Also, I knew a lot of people who had been hassled by the cops. My parents had the talk with me (no, not that one, the one about how to survive an encounter with the police). Yeah, poor white boys get that talk too. Yes, I know that racism is a much bigger factor than classism, but that does not matter when a cop is in your house.

After I answered every question he had, I did venture a very polite question, basically, why are you here and why didn't you knock? The police officer then informed me that he had probable cause to enter my house, because I had posted a "No Trespassing" sign.

Yes, that was his probable cause. He said that, in his experience, that usually meant that the house was in bank foreclosure, and he thought he saw someone walking by a window.

So, you see, "No Trespassing" means, "Come on in without knocking and give me the third degree". Silly me. I thought that it meant the opposite.

Sheesh.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/...cking-And-You-Won-t-Believe-His-Justification


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow. That is NOT justification. ::


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 18, 2015)

Viking_Adventurer said:


> Wow. That is NOT justification. ::


It wasn't justification for you or I, but it was for him.

Justification is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## creature (Jan 18, 2015)

Micheal, that is why there are fucking constitutional amendments to *prevent* that kind of shit.

please go fucking read it.

he can have all the justification he desires, in his mind, but guess what???


he can have all the justification he desires, in his mind, but unless he is a fucking nazi, *he*, especially as a fucking *officer*, must obey the law ****most fucking stringently****

not only was it ***wrong*** on his fucking part, it was fucking dangerous..
proper procedure under even the weak province of "reasonable suspicion" (as opposed to "probable cause") in a potentially dangerous situation without actual engagement is to call for backup, approach, identify and verify.

have you ever heard of a fucking "search warrant" ?????????????

have you????

do you know what a search warrant is for????

TO KEEP THE ARMY AND POLICE FROM TRESPASSING INTO PRIVATELY HELD LAND WITHOUT DUE FUCKING CAUSE VERIFIED & CONFIRMED BY THE COURT!!!

christ..

the only time a search warrant is NOT needed is when there is **EVIDENCE** of a crime being committed..

that's the whole point, you know?

you cannot justify it, you cannot play devil's advocate, you cannot call it a fucking mistake..

unannounced entry by a militant or law enforcement official onto legally held property with without evidence of criminal activity is IIILLL FUCKING ILLEGAL!!!

so you are fucking wrong in asserting that "Justification is in the eye of the beholder", because from that kind of ******SHIT****** you get Crystal Nights... know what i mean..

yeah, so you are saying the nazi's were justified because they held it so in their eyes...

now.. maybe i get this wrong, & you are just making an observation, in which case i am one fucked asshole idiot for not perceiving that from the outset, & in which case i greatly apologize & if i am fucking banned because my understanding of human communication is *so* flawed that i just jumped on your ass for nothing, and should probably commit myself to professional fucking therapy or some such..
of fuck.. be incarcerated just for what my eye fucking beholds...

in which case i would apologize..

but a fucking officer enter a residence without announcement, and without direct evidence of **emergency**.. in abscence of evidence relating to the immediate safety of an individual(s)..

& you state "Justification is in the eye of the beholder."

it is **NOT**

---- nwhat if some fucking stranger entered YOUR home & said "i think there's a good chance you are smoking pot, so i decided to investigate, and enter your house (apt/tent'van/etc.) since 8i believed i would have grounds to make a citizen's arrest if my entry were justified".

why the FUCK would you, as an american, even *vaguely* justify that kind of fucking entry, unless it were your *own*, in which case you can agree with whatever glee you decide the entrant deserves..

yes.. YOU, if YOU owned the place, or rented it or whatever could say "Officer, Sir!! Thank you Sir for entering without knocking, with a WEAPON, based upon your assumptions that i may be doing something illegal, just because you thought so!! "

fine for *****************************YOU*****************************

the guy who lived there trumps *************you****************
because HE

HE

is living there legally,

& he has a ******************* RIGHT**************

you you know what a fucking *Right* is, sir?
hmm..?

he has a RIGHT against indiscriminate entry by government agent without pressing cause or due process.

go read your constitution.

& if you want to take me to the wall for it, i will tell you this:

i can find at least 5 (FIVE) lower court rulings (iINCLUDING APPELATE CASES!!!) **AGAINST** this kind of action, as well as at **LEAST** one SCOTUS ruling wich confirms..

AT LEAST!!!

& if i am wrong, i will get the fuck off of StP & leave my fucking rants to myself..

but if i am fucking right, well.. 

that's just the way it is..

man..

christ..

where would you have been, micheal, when they finally came for you?

hmm?


----------



## Odin (Jan 19, 2015)

This made me think about all the surveillance...and how we now have a push to place cameras on cops... well what if folks started to place surveillance in they're own homes?
I know I know...do we really need more of a "camera society" but hey... ...
There you are sitting in your kitchen but just happen to have a live feed camera running. lol
There you go, you got him for illegal trespass without a warrant.
Then it becomes a "Thing" and society in large would know that hey... cameras be cheap and you never know if a private residence employs surveillance camera tech.
Hell... that might make cops think twice about illegally entering or harassing a person on they're private property.
Not that you should have to go to those extremes. Like Creature says, The trooper should be held up to a stringent code of conduct when it comes to following the law.

As far as justification. I think vikingadventure meant legal and mmmmmmichael meant subjective.
Legal is the only one that should matter in this situation.

Also, I enjoy creatures rants. lol :E


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 19, 2015)

@creature, @mmmmmmmichael 's post was merely a statement representing his opinion of the cops point of view. It was not a slander on your post. Please keep your responses more civil in the future.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jan 21, 2015)

SSSSooooooo, this seems totally plausible, and I can totally see the PA state cops doing this. Actually, I'd go as far as to say that this sounds like them to the T. However, this is an article posted on a website with no sources, written by someone who has other enlightening posts such as "Why are democrats so stupid?" and "Border security fail, Obama does nothing to secure our nation against this menace!." None of his other posts have any sources either. I've had plenty of FUCKED scenarios with cops, but I can't help but be a little skeptical of this guy. Anyone can rant and rave on the interwebs, in fact, I'm doing it right now! 

Put it short, I'd believe it happened, but calling it "news" or an "article" ain't really that accurate.


----------



## Odin (Jan 21, 2015)

@Beegod Santana good fucking point. is it a real article...?
but the idea is the same... cop has no business commencing with a search of private property without a warrant.


----------



## Mikael Runefoot (May 9, 2015)

I seriously think all cops should be getting drug tested daily.


----------

